# Maximpep's GHRP-2 Purity Level of 99.35 %



## maximpep (Jan 9, 2013)

*Maximpep's GHRP-2 Purity Level of 99.35 %*
GHRP-2​



GHRP-2 by Maximpep


"Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide" 2(GHRP-2) substantially stimulates the pituitary gland's increased natural production of the body's own endogenous human growth hormone (hgH). This therapy consists of daily periodic dosing. Growth Hormone releasing peptide 2, GHRP-2 has shown on it's own to robustly increase IGF-1 levels, and even greater results occurred when used with Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH) to which also stimulates the pituitary gland to produce increased natural secretion of human growth hormone. This also boosts the hypothalamus function as well.

GHRP-2 is a true HGH secretagogue. It stimulates the body's own secretion of hgH as explained herein. Human Growth hormone has been shown in studies to promote lean body mass and reduce adiposity (fat). GHRP2 has demonstrated that it is very effective at stimulating GH production in research test subjects. It has a short half life with peak concentrations occurring around 15 minutes and not longer than 60 minutes after administration.


Molecular Structure: C45H549O6

Molecular Weight: 818.00

Purity 99.35%

Lot Number# P120802-CQ055255

Test Date: 11-13-2012

If you have any questions in regards to this post, please feel free to contact me anytime. 


Side note... GHRP-2 stimulates Ghrelin "The hormone that says FEED ME" your body produces is less intense then GHRP-6, or Hexarelin, which I will discuss in the next thread.
GHRP-2 is in the medium range of the GHRP family when it comes to, Prolactin, and Cortisol concern's. Here are the GHRP family member's in order when it comes to (Prolactin, and Cortisol,) Please note these may become a little bit more noticeable when dosed at the higher end range of any "lab Researcher" dosing protocol! Hex, GHRP-2, GHRP-6 and Ipamorelin. As You can see GHRP-2 falls in the middle range of these possible concerns. Personally GHRP-2 has never caused me to have to worry about cortisol or prolactin issues... 

FOR PURE GHRELIN EFFECT'S ALONE, I put these GHRP Family members in order from strongest to weakest ... Hexarelin, GHRP-6, GHRP-2, and Ipamorelin. Ipamorelin which barely effects hunger, and for some "researcher's" it produces no hunger to report of.​
__________________


----------



## maximpep (Jan 10, 2013)

bump


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 10, 2013)




----------

